# ASCE live on web PE Civil review course



## satyara (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I am taking ASCE live on web PE review course with transpo depth, its good, but i dint know how far/deep the topics are covered. Does anyone has taken this before. How best is it? Please suggest.Thanks.


----------

